# one for ladies this one but important



## carolleb (Oct 30, 2011)

Do any of you ladies on the site know where a friend of mine could get a mastectomy bra, its a delicate subject I know but this poor girl is only 30yrs old and had a double mastectomy, she asked me to look on the internet and I have but its baffling me because I do not know the areas, she lives near to me so can tell her, if anyone has any ideas, malaga maybe the biggest city she can get to but I suppose anyone would go as far as they had to. This is a big plea for help please. Would be very grateful for any ideas.


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

Have a look at the Marks and spencer website, they sell some pretty mastectomy bras, and deliver to Spain.


----------



## carolleb (Oct 30, 2011)

*thank you*



fergie said:


> Have a look at the Marks and spencer website, they sell some pretty mastectomy bras, and deliver to Spain.


Never thought of that, wonder if marks and sparks in gib have them I will google it and see, bit of a trek for her but she really needs it, I feel so sorry for her. so trying everything I can to help. Cant imagine how she must feel. Thank you so much I will have a google now and see.


----------



## carolleb (Oct 30, 2011)

The only thing on m and s site gib, is post operative bras, wonder if that is the same thing, but taken a note of the phone no to give to my friend. will keep on with this. thanks for your help


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

The post operative bras have a pocket inside them to insert a prosthesis, if you ordered off the web it only just takes a few days till delivery, that is under normal circumstances, of course we have Christmas post which may slow things a bit.


----------



## carolleb (Oct 30, 2011)

Thank you for explaining that to me, I will tell her tomorrow, another avenue to explore. thank you very much


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Find / Store locator / Corporate sites / BtoC / Amoena


----------



## carolleb (Oct 30, 2011)

*thanks*

Yet another site to show her tomorrow, I knew someone on here would help, thank you so much, might make her smile again. bless her.

Thank you so much


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

Another site with some cute looking stuff: 
Sujetadores con bolsillos (bilaterales) para prótesis de mama


----------



## mickbcn (Feb 4, 2013)

Take a look here.Sujetadores prótesis (mastectomía)


----------



## carolleb (Oct 30, 2011)

thank you for that link its helpful.

regards carolle


----------

